# Is this the grouchiest angry group of people around or what?



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 3, 2014)

Been on RIU one day. Ask for noob help in the problems section. And im being told im a dumb ass. So... Anyone else really notice a point of being on riu or is everyone just going to the other sites? Why is riu still up.. ?


----------



## sunni (Dec 3, 2014)

I have deleted the posts in your thread that contained name calling, however you were the first one to call someone names.
if you call someone names, they arent going to like it, and they will respond back with name calling.
all name calling in your thread has been deleted, and seems you have had the issue sorted it on your plant through user help


----------



## carl.burnette (Dec 3, 2014)

not all are dicks..but there are certainly some. Ask away.. to hell with the goofballs
We all started somewhere & knew nothing. 

Why get mad if someone asks if weed starts as a seed? There was a time when we were all ignorante in the ways of weed & now we are not, but we only learned from others.. so roll one up & enjoy the day

God Bless


----------



## jb4TWENTY (Dec 3, 2014)

i have never started a thread and the community bashed me? but the last few days 2 people have had it happen to them . maybe it was some thing you did.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Been on RIU one day. Ask for noob help in the problems section. And im being told im a dumb ass. So... Anyone else really notice a point of being on riu or is everyone just going to the other sites? Why is riu still up.. ?


Which retarded question did you ask? In the last few days there has bin some extremely stupid questions asked...


pickpocket33 said:


> Been on RIU one day. Ask for noob help in the problems section. And im being told im a dumb ass. So... Anyone else really notice a point of being on riu or is everyone just going to the other sites? Why is riu still up.. ?


Riu is still up because it's one of the biggest growing sites in the world. If you want to leave go ahead no need to start a negative thread because u got a negative post. leave or stay ,no one cares!!


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 3, 2014)

The evolution of MJ forums ...

1. You join, are excited, and know next to nothing 
2. You ask one question and get 5 different answers 
3. You seek out info from other reliable sources and learn by doing. 
4. You start becoming one of those people providing answers. 
5. You get to know which users get down and kill it and which ones are growing shit weed under their childhood bunk bed. 
6. You get tired of the forums and all the newbs and people dispensing and believing their wrong advice. 
7. You leave, come back 5 months later, leave again.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 3, 2014)

Hey is this ready to smoke? Do I just roll it up or do I dry and cure it and all that? Im looking to get super high and hallucinate. You know.


----------



## Wilksey (Dec 3, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> Which retarded question did you ask? In the last few days there has bin some extremely stupid questions asked...



There are NO retarded questions.....only retards asking questions.

This site is like any other grow forum in that there's good info buried within, but you've got to be willing to look.

Best of luck, regardless.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 3, 2014)

No. We are humans. You ask a question, to get an answer. If the answer is known by the other party, its socially acceptable to pass along the info. However, when you are angry, upset, sad, or simply a keyboard grower with pot farm on face book as your tent.... well its no wonder you come back with such hatred. And its just sad guys. Thanks to those who answered like human beings, and those who didn't, your the people other people laugh at.... Good day


----------



## jb4TWENTY (Dec 3, 2014)

lol you ask why peoole are "grouchy" then you have the audacity too be arrogant again? can someone ban this kid? he is obviously not mature enough for this adult website.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 3, 2014)

jb4TWENTY said:


> lol you ask why peoole are "grouchy" then you have the audacity too be arrogant again? .


yes


----------



## jb4TWENTY (Dec 3, 2014)

point proven.


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 3, 2014)

Who needs another CFL grow log anyways??


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2014)

Wilksey said:


> There are NO retarded questions.....only retards asking questions.
> 
> This site is like any other grow forum in that there's good info buried within, but you've got to be willing to look.
> 
> Best of luck, regardless.


How can I get customer's to illegally sell my weed to is not a stupid question.?? ..don't get me wrong I agree if you need help or run into a problem or cant comprehend what's going on ask away.. but I've seen many stupid questions on these forum's. Newbies that have never grown a plant asking what their estimated income not yield income! is going to be.. come on man! u know that's a retarded question!


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 3, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Hey is this ready to smoke? Do I just roll it up or do I dry and cure it and all that? Im looking to get super high and hallucinate. You know.View attachment 3306192


Another retarded question @Wilksey you're right tho its only idiots asking them!


----------



## anzohaze (Dec 3, 2014)

Mr. Sunshine is gay don't believe him. he knows nothing about anything but knows a lot about gay porn. Ask him hes honest


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 3, 2014)

Looool


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 3, 2014)

Lol cfl hahahah. Sad.


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 7, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Lol cfl hahahah. Sad.


I guarantee I've pulled better looking buds from CFLs than you have from your... wait... what have you harvested?

Post me a pic of a plant with a sign saying, "Screw you Yokel".


----------



## legallyflying (Dec 7, 2014)

Uh oooh. CFL Fight!!! 

Clash of the mutha fuckin' Titans up in here!!!


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 7, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> B. Your amazing comeback is completely timing based. I have zero in flower right now.


Sounds legit.


----------



## potroastV2 (Dec 7, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Im going to pretend you didn't just ask me to get up, write on a piece of paper your handle for a mj growing site, and place it in front of what? A OG S1 seedling? Or a northern hog seedling? Or maybe a pink kush seedling? So... Unfortunately A. I don't give a fuck about you as much as to get up, never mind write. B. Your amazing comeback is completely timing based. I have zero in flower right now. YOU GOT ME SOO GOOD. No fight.. just this douche trying to get personal. lol...Oh wait... ok here ya go you asked for it. Want weed? HERES WEED. COME AT ME BRO. COME AT ME. WHAT WHAT. WHAT NOWView attachment 3308553



So you're saying that WE are grouchy??


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 7, 2014)

looool. Im glad someone saw the sarcasm. Its hard to come by these days.


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Dec 7, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Hey is this ready to smoke? Do I just roll it up or do I dry and cure it and all that? Im looking to get super high and hallucinate. You know.View attachment 3306192


You might wanna wonder why your little plants look like shit before you worry about rolling anything


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 8, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Im going to pretend you didn't just ask me to get up, write on a piece of paper your handle for a mj growing site, and place it in front of what? A OG S1 seedling? Or a northern hog seedling? Or maybe a pink kush seedling? So... Unfortunately A. I don't give a fuck about you as much as to get up, never mind write. B. Your amazing comeback is completely timing based. I have zero in flower right now. YOU GOT ME SOO GOOD. No fight.. just this douche trying to get personal. lol...Oh wait... ok here ya go you asked for it. Want weed? HERES WEED. COME AT ME BRO. COME AT ME. WHAT WHAT. WHAT NOWView attachment 3308553


*pickpocket attaches photoshop..that'll fix 'em!!!


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> I guarantee I've pulled better looking buds from CFLs than you have from your... wait... what have you harvested?
> 
> Post me a pic of a plant with a sign saying, "Screw you Yokel".


Lame, I tried to partake but my posts got removed.
I have to go ahead and agree with the OP, maybe this is a grouchy, angry, group.
Not sure why my post got removed for doing exactly what Yokel said to do while I was having fun. What a bunch of haters.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 8, 2014)

"Hey why the fuck are you idiots so grouchy? I mean what the fuck - All I do is talk shit...you'd think that you guys would respond in a decent and reasonable manner to me being an asshole"


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 8, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Im going to pretend you didn't just ask me to get up, write on a piece of paper your handle for a mj growing site, and place it in front of what? A OG S1 seedling? Or a northern hog seedling? Or maybe a pink kush seedling? So... Unfortunately A. I don't give a fuck about you as much as to get up, never mind write. B. Your amazing comeback is completely timing based. I have zero in flower right now. YOU GOT ME SOO GOOD. No fight.. just this douche trying to get personal. lol...Oh wait... ok here ya go you asked for it. Want weed? HERES WEED. COME AT ME BRO. COME AT ME. WHAT WHAT. WHAT NOWView attachment 3308553


GTFO


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 8, 2014)

the best cuss word i can come up with atm for you....Mainliner Jr.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Im going to pretend you didn't just ask me to get up, write on a piece of paper your handle for a mj growing site, and place it in front of what? A OG S1 seedling? Or a northern hog seedling? Or maybe a pink kush seedling? So... Unfortunately A. I don't give a fuck about you as much as to get up, never mind write. B. Your amazing comeback is completely timing based. I have zero in flower right now. YOU GOT ME SOO GOOD. No fight.. just this douche trying to get personal. lol...Oh wait... ok here ya go you asked for it. Want weed? HERES WEED. COME AT ME BRO. COME AT ME. WHAT WHAT. WHAT NOWView attachment 3308553


Reported for spam because you said what three words in a row. Or did you stutter?


----------



## TheYokel (Dec 8, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> Reported for spam because you said what three words in a row. Or did you stutter?


"COME AT ME BRO"

Don't worry. He's just a 20 year old with the mentality of a 6th grader who watches too much Jersey Shore.

He'll wind-up in a freak fist-pumping accident come Spring Break. You don't have long to wait...


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Dec 8, 2014)

most people on here have an attitude because 

1 they spent money they could have spent on weed on gear to grow 

2 it`s not going great they want to get baked and can`t as they are broke and have a load of dying plants 

3 you come on here for help get a bunch of advice and are unsure who to trust, yet all these people giving advice have pics of super dank looking buds and they are super baked

4. you get angry and try to have a go 

5. they get even more high and carry on winding up your sober ass 


I like to put in extra beans so I have extra plants to fuck around with and take risks on 

and if I don`t like the way something looks on a plant I fix it or I cut it off 

I see so many people crying about their leaf`s when the plant has good solid buds on it 

Really they can`t all be beauty queens and they won`t all be killer bud even more so when they are seeds 

You can have a seed from a stable batch give you 8% or 18% even when grown exactly the same

Shit happens, but the nicer you are to people the more likely they are to help you.


----------



## Grojak (Dec 8, 2014)

You're special… I've been here for 2 years or more I think, say what I want when I want to who I want and other than actually quoting or being quoted by a mod I've never had any issues…


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 8, 2014)

TheYokel said:


> "COME AT ME BRO"
> 
> Don't worry. He's just a 20 year old with the mentality of a 6th grader who watches too much Jersey Shore.
> 
> He'll wind-up in a freak fist-pumping accident come Spring Break. You don't have long to wait...


I tried to find videos of freak fist-pumping incidents...no luck yet


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

I had to Google, fist pumping to even know what you all are talking about. Found a guide with a fat kid showing how to fist pump.
Completely not what was running through my mind prior to looking it up. I was thinking more along the lines of someone losing a watch in someone else, when I was reading about a freak accident.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 8, 2014)

I was literally thinking back to a couple scenes in the movie 22 Jump Street where you have to break through the glass ceiling, 
later they went to spring break in Mexico.


----------



## mr sunshine (Dec 8, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> Mr. Sunshine is gay don't believe him. he knows nothing about anything but knows a lot about gay porn. Ask him hes honest


What do you guys want to know about gay porn! Ask away fags?


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

omg... This is incredible. haha, yokel my response got deleted.  And yes.. I am in my twenties. Like your daughters. What was said.. umm... gtfo... ummm ok no... uhhhh come at me bro is a joke from the movie. Yes.. congrats! Do you feel young now? lol...

So your mad because.
I have sick growing equipment
Im younger
I bang your daughters

Or... because im laughing my ass off as I say BS on some 3rd class reefer site no ones on? As countless people get riled up and I just laugh and laugh. You guys make my mornings.  You may continue.


----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> omg... This is incredible. haha, yokel my response got deleted.  And yes.. I am in my twenties. Like your daughters. What was said.. umm... gtfo... ummm ok no... uhhhh come at me bro is a joke from the movie. Yes.. congrats! Do you feel young now? lol...
> 
> So your mad because.
> I have sick growing equipment
> ...


3rd class? LOL we technically are the biggest online. I'm in my 20's you sound moronic.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

sunni said:


> 3rd class? LOL we technically are the biggest online. I'm in my 20's you sound moronic.


No I want more anger in your words. Do it again but this time act more flamboyant, or threaten me with your amazing mod powers for a reefer site. LOLLLL Your dumber then the rest.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)




----------



## sunni (Dec 9, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> No I want more anger in your words. Do it again but this time act more flamboyant, or threaten me with your amazing mod powers for a reefer site. LOLLLL Your dumber then the rest.


it is you're as in you ARE . Do you always speak to women as such? If so I doubt you will be banging the daughters


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 9, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> No I want more anger in your words. Do it again but this time act more flamboyant, or threaten me with your amazing mod powers for a reefer site. LOLLLL Your dumber then the rest.


what is wrong with you today are you on your period?


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

Calling him dumb was stupid. I apologize. That was personal and I have NOTHING personal. I have strong morals you see.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 9, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Calling him dumb was stupid. I apologize. That was personal and I have NOTHING personal. I have strong morals you see.


No, calling HER dumb was stupid, but using "your" to do it, was kinda ironic, don't you think?


----------



## brimck325 (Dec 9, 2014)

ironic or moronic...


----------



## bravedave (Dec 9, 2014)

At the risk of...

A couple of my favorites from one of my first threads...

"Why are you wasting our fucking time?"

"your a fckwit simple"

"Go fuck yourself, hard, you'll never grow anything that will amount to shit"

The best response came a couple months later...



But yeah, there certainly are some characters here who have no business in the Newb section giving advice (either because they are peddling BS or because their attitude is not condusive to helping newbs) .and yes, the % of arrogant assholes here does seem on the high side....but then again some of the assholes occasionally drop a useful turd. I am still waiting on Mr. Sunshine's but I see now they are probably packed in there rather tightly. (Wow. I now get it, that was kinda fun.)

That said, only a "fckwit simple" would go off publically against the moderator who was there to help. Not to be confused with the moderator who just shows up to pile on. Ha, it might be contagious. ;p


----------



## DrunkenRampage (Dec 9, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> I tried to find videos of freak fist-pumping incidents...no luck yet


I found plenty, but they are all porn sites


----------



## Kusharella (Dec 9, 2014)

I love how Legallyflying summed it up : 

The evolution of MJ forums ...

1. You join, are excited, and know next to nothing 
2. You ask one question and get 5 different answers 
3. You seek out info from other reliable sources and learn by doing. 
4. You start becoming one of those people providing answers. 
5. You get to know which users get down and kill it and which ones are growing shit weed under their childhood bunk bed. 
6. You get tired of the forums and all the newbs and people dispensing and believing their wrong advice. 
7. You leave, come back 5 months later, leave again.

#7 could be modified to 

7. *Someone insults you*, you get mad, leave, come back 5 months later, leave again. 

This could be renamed the EVOLUTION OF EVERY INTERNET FORUM THAT EVER EXISTED. 

Not just MJ forums.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 9, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> omg... This is incredible. haha, yokel my response got deleted.  And yes.. I am in my twenties. Like your daughters. What was said.. umm... gtfo... ummm ok no... uhhhh come at me bro is a joke from the movie. Yes.. congrats! Do you feel young now? lol...
> 
> So your mad because.
> I have sick growing equipment
> ...


Wow thts sad.. It's fun to mess around but you've got something wrong bro..way 2 personal like someone here literally stepped on your vagina. I can order some vagisil as a gift through Amazon if u wanna shoot me over Ur address in a pm...


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 9, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> View attachment 3310107


Wow, that dude is really flexible. 
How does he bend and twist like that?
Sugarcube must be a contortionist.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 9, 2014)

*dumb comment removed*


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

Hey guys now now. That's a lot of action for a mornings worth, I see theirs more cock smoking computer growers who don't realise when to shut up and bow down to the worlds greatest grower.

BOW MINIONS.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

chuck estevez said:


> No, calling HER dumb was stupid, but using "your" to do it, was kinda ironic, don't you think?


Well put for a Mexican. GOOD JOB CHAVEZ!


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> *dumb comment removed*


Smart


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

DrunkenRampage said:


> I found plenty, but they are all porn sites


Um....Think about what you wrote in what context.


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2014)

Secrets out.
we hate new people.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

A couple of my favorites from one of my first threads...

"Why are you wasting our fucking time?"

"your a fckwit simple"

"Go fuck yourself, hard, you'll never grow anything that will amount to shit"

The best response came a couple months later...



But yeah, there certainly are some characters here who have no business in the Newb section giving advice (either because they are peddling BS or because their attitude is not condusive to helping newbs) .and yes, the % of arrogant assholes here does seem on the high side....but then again some of the assholes occasionally drop a useful turd. I am still waiting on Mr. Sunshine's but I see now they are probably packed in there rather tightly. (Wow. I now get it, that was kinda fun.)

That said, only a "fckwit simple" would go off publically against the moderator who was there to help. Not to be confused with the moderator who just shows up to pile on. Ha, it might be contagious. ;p[/QUOTE]

So.... were throwing up pics of a single harvested cola. Not bad.... A big indoor cola looks like this though bud.

View attachment 3310318


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> So.... were throwing up pics of a single harvested cola. Not bad.... A big indoor cola looks like this though bud.
> 
> View attachment 3310318


Looks like a charlie brown Christmas tree homey,


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2014)

I've never tried northern lights.


----------



## charface (Dec 9, 2014)

Lol homies.
nice jab


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 9, 2014)

It was an auto so... meh as usual.. No soaring thc levels. But a clean smoke. Has a unique taste... You must have tried it as a young en. Before you grew quality.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 9, 2014)

Still waiting on that address


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 9, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Well put for a Mexican. GOOD JOB CHAVEZ!


nice try at an insult,








but guess what,i'm Not mexican, you racist. chuck estevez is charlie sheen,dumbass.


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 10, 2014)

Oh ok thanks! Your still a dumb Mexican and I know it. You know how I know. You and one other guy are the only ones who haven't fucking clued in yet that im fucking with the dull minded to get a rise. Guess what! You two are the winners! Looooool. . . . 4 pages. Ok that was fun. amateurs.


ayr0n said:


> Still waiting on that address


I don't follow. What? Please include context because I don't read what you guys write. You want my address? Is that a real question. Now before you answer, you use all those brain cells their buddy. Use them all. And come up with something better then. "waiting on an address" And OUR GRAND FINAL DOUCHE BAG SHEEP ISSSSSSS ------Ayron------------ Woooo, give that man a seedling heat mat!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 10, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> View attachment 3310678
> 
> Oh ok thanks! Your still a dumb Mexican and I know it. You know how I know. You and one other guy are the only ones who haven't fucking clued in yet that im fucking with the dull minded to get a rise. Guess what! You two are the winners! Looooool. . . . 4 pages. Ok that was fun. amateurs.
> 
> ...


yawn


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 10, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Wow thts sad.. It's fun to mess around but you've got something wrong bro..way 2 personal like someone here literally stepped on your vagina. I can order some vagisil as a gift through Amazon if u wanna shoot me over Ur address in a pm...





pickpocket33 said:


> View attachment 3310678
> 
> Oh ok thanks! Your still a dumb Mexican and I know it. You know how I know. You and one other guy are the only ones who haven't fucking clued in yet that im fucking with the dull minded to get a rise. Guess what! You two are the winners! Looooool. . . . 4 pages. Ok that was fun. amateurs.
> 
> ...


I know the world is filled with undiagnosed retardation, but I have no idea how you slipped through the cracks.


----------



## bravedave (Dec 10, 2014)

Don't you have a cloning tutorial to update?


----------



## schuylaar (Dec 10, 2014)

THE KONASSURE said:


> most people on here have an attitude because
> 
> 1 they spent money they could have spent on weed on gear to grow
> 
> ...



the step before #1:

have the plan BEFORE you start and most of what is asked will have already been answered.

read up on "how to" before you do..it will save on time, money and butthurt.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 10, 2014)

You can't expose that much of your hurt butt and expect us to believe you're just 'trying to get a rise' out of people. At a certain point you might have just started having fun with it, but we can clearly see you started off upset. The funniest part is that *all you have to do is stop acting like a little girl and people here will gladly help you with any question you have*. Don't take shit personal man - everybody here fucks with each other and it's not gonna stop just because you can't take a joke, or look past the occasional asshole (which exist on every online community, not just here). People here have said all kinds of crazy shit to me, and I've admittedly had to pull out the vagisil myself, but I don't have a 'fuck this community' thread anywhere... - just lather it up, throw your helmet on and come back n try again.


----------



## Sativied (Dec 10, 2014)

Typical how it's always the biggest douchbags who think they are in a position to judge others.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 10, 2014)

mr sunshine said:


> What do you guys want to know about gay porn! Ask away fags?


I don't know about gay porn, but this is funny.

http://worldstarhiphop.com/videos/video.php?v=wshh70U95GoteBCrV1AK


----------



## dluck (Dec 10, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> You can't expose that much of your hurt butt and expect us to believe you're just 'trying to get a rise' out of people. At a certain point you might have just started having fun with it, but we can clearly see you started off upset. The funniest part is that *all you have to do is stop acting like a little girl and people here will gladly help you with any question you have*. Don't take shit personal man - everybody here fucks with each other and it's not gonna stop just because you can't take a joke, or look past the occasional asshole (which exist on every online community, not just here). People here have said all kinds of crazy shit to me, and I've admittedly had to pull out the vagisil myself, but I don't have a 'fuck this community' thread anywhere... - just lather it up, throw your helmet on and come back n try again.


Best comment yet


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 10, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> View attachment 3310678
> 
> Oh ok thanks! *Your still a dumb* Mexican and I know it. You know how I know. You and one other guy are the only ones who haven't fucking clued in yet that im fucking with the dull minded to get a rise. Guess what! You two are the winners! Looooool. . . . 4 pages. Ok that was fun. amateurs.
> 
> ...


ok smartie, LMFAO


----------



## THE KONASSURE (Dec 10, 2014)

read up on it or you know find some old guy from india who grew it as a child and will teach you how if you wax him off lol


----------



## FruitvaleFreedomFighter (Dec 10, 2014)

Well at least we know sunni will be gainfully employed for years to come.....haha

Here is what someone told me once after a great armchair war...

At the end of the day there just words on a screen....you are the one who creates the emotion behind it. Whether or not you choose to take a personal attack from someone whos been practicing txt-battling....well thats up to you. 

And as far as the immaturity on here, i think its safe to say that ANYONE of ANY AGE can come on here and start causing shit...


/rantover

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## Milovan (Dec 10, 2014)

ayr0n said:


> Wow thts sad.. It's fun to mess around but you've got something wrong bro..way 2 personal like someone here literally stepped on your vagina. I can order some vagisil as a gift through Amazon if u wanna shoot me over Ur address in a pm...








.


----------



## Milovan (Dec 10, 2014)

brimck325 said:


> ironic or moronic...





.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 10, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> LOLLLL Your dumber then the rest.


I only play spelling cop when someone calls another person dumb, or a retard ....... and spells shit wrong in the process.

It's *YOU'RE* Einstein.


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 10, 2014)

So I was bored n decided to find out what the real deal was with this dude...he's been getting shit on since his first day here - I think I'd be pissed too...

https://www.rollitup.org/t/i-wanted-some-input-on-swims-1st-grow-its-4-days-from-sprout-healthy.808480

I even tried to play super save a hoe and message him explaining that the community really isn't that bad if you just brush the jokes off n realize that's just how we play around here...Prolly a waste of time, but I kinda felt bad after doing a little digging...


----------



## dluck (Dec 10, 2014)

Well it's kinda like a "right of passage" to see if the OP is worthy of growing the sacred herb...lol


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 10, 2014)

hahaha, I don't think this is right.
There is this site where you type in your name and it translates your name to Russian, if you have your sound on you can even hear the name being spoken which is pretty cool. But I typed in @pickpocket33 and it says the name is Vladimir Putin. Go check it out.
http://www.megalook.ru/


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 10, 2014)

TwistItUp said:


> hahaha, I don't think this is right.
> There is this site where you type in your name and it translates your name to Russian, if you have your sound on you can even hear the name being spoken which is pretty cool. But I typed in @pickpocket33 and it says the name is Vladimir Putin. Go check it out.
> http://www.megalook.ru/


well no wonder he's using SWIM lmfao


----------



## GreenthumbQC (Dec 11, 2014)

Ahem. Tis morning again. I see a lot of you were offended. Again. I simply spelled it out in my last comment. This is now just a sad outcome of a social project. You see, when you take things this personally, you see, from a cop.. or.. a fag? Or someone who is an amateur grower.... well... it says a lot about who you are.

On that note, your all idiots. Its your not you're. Read a fucking book. Swim is my real name. My parents hated me. Its a problem I tell ya.

Hmm I have to select a few of you couch growers because the last comment got a lot of attention I don't have a lot of time to read between writing filthy horrible things to idiots on a growing site / my actual life.

That being said, heres a visual update of my followers. Your doing good kids. Keep the heated, angered, comments coming. Im loving how much homosexual references are being made and im the "kid". Hmmmm.....You cant spell American without retard. And clearly you cant fix stupid.

***After all this writing im just going to bang YOUR moms. Ill quote some of you tools when I have time.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 11, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Ahem. Tis morning again. I see a lot of you were offended. Again. I simply spelled it out in my last comment. This is now just a sad outcome of a social project. You see, when you take things this personally, you see, from a cop.. or.. a fag? Or someone who is an amateur grower.... well... it says a lot about who you are.
> 
> On that note, your all idiots. Its your not you're. Read a fucking book. Swim is my real name. My parents hated me. Its a problem I tell ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 11, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Ahem. Tis morning again. I see a lot of you were offended. Again. I simply spelled it out in my last comment. This is now just a sad outcome of a social project. You see, when you take things this personally, you see, from a cop.. or.. a fag? Or someone who is an amateur grower.... well... it says a lot about who you are.
> 
> On that note, your all idiots. Its your not you're. Read a fucking book. Swim is my real name. My parents hated me. Its a problem I tell ya.
> 
> ...


So would you like to learn about growing yet or do you need a couple more days?


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 11, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Ahem. Tis morning again. I see a lot of you were offended. Again. I simply spelled it out in my last comment. This is now just a sad outcome of a social project. You see, when you take things this personally, you see, from a cop.. or.. a fag? Or someone who is an amateur grower.... well... it says a lot about who you are.
> 
> On that note, your all idiots. Its your not you're. Read a fucking book. Swim is my real name. My parents hated me. Its a problem I tell ya.
> 
> ...


----------



## ayr0n (Dec 11, 2014)




----------



## Sativied (Dec 11, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> On that note, your all idiots. Its your not you're. Read a fucking book.







It's too short so press repeat at the end.... You're the fucking idiot. And thanks for the entertainment, hilarious how you deal with your butthurt.


----------



## sunni (Dec 11, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> On that note, your all idiots. Its your not you're. Read a fucking book.


You may want to try getting an eduction. Here I found some worksheets for you at YOUR level I think that maybe of some help for you http://www.worksheetplace.com/index.php?function=DisplayCategory&showCategory=Y&links=3&id=330&link1=52&link2=206&link3=330 YOU'RE going to need to be able to do simple vocabulary if you ever wanna get a job that is not at mcdonalds.


----------



## chuck estevez (Dec 11, 2014)

^^^ in short, he should get used to hearing, YES, I would like fries with that.


----------



## TwistItUp (Dec 11, 2014)

Would you like fries with that?
You're right I would like fries.
Then he rage quits at McDonald's.


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Dec 12, 2014)

pickpocket33 said:


> Ahem. Tis morning again. I see a lot of you were offended. Again. I simply spelled it out in my last comment. This is now just a sad outcome of a social project. You see, when you take things this personally, you see, from a cop.. or.. a fag? Or someone who is an amateur grower.... well... it says a lot about who you are.
> 
> On that note, your all idiots. Its your not you're. Read a fucking book. Swim is my real name. My parents hated me. Its a problem I tell ya.
> 
> ...


you sound like a stupid person trying to sound intelligent, whereas I am super intelligent but often act the fool. ironic isn't it?


----------

